# http://dogstrainingtools.com/2018/04/30/target-stick-dog-tricks/



## ninajulie42 (Sep 22, 2018)

Many canines coaches are using target sticks which can be conveyed helpfully. The canine is trained to touch and after that to take after the tip of the stick.At the factor when the dogs will unreservedly take after the stick. You can lead the canine anywhere you want it to go, rather than pulling, push, lift, or persuade it. You can center of attention on the canine into the auto, onto a prepping table, over hops. Or into the right role for or stacking.


----------

